# Which fellow VRCer's vintage mtb would you most like to own?



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jealousy is ugly, but who cares!  

The question is....which bike would you most like to have out of another VRC members collection?


I'm at a toss up between WTB-Rider's Tamoflage Potts, and Fillet_Brazed's bright yellow Potts. Totally dialed bikes, truly timeless.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

tough call.

i really dig laffeaux's potts. but mr. orange has got some goodies i want too.


who ever has a bonty factory ss.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

CK has Breezer #2. That's the one I would want.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jealousy is ugly, but who cares!
> 
> The question is....which bike would you most like to have out of another VRC members collection?
> 
> I'm at a toss up between WTB-Rider's Tamoflage Potts, and Fillet_Brazed's bright yellow Potts. Totally dialed bikes, truly timeless.


This could get ugly, I agree I have to think about this one.....


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*easy,*

I'll take FilletBrazed's Cunningham, it's the way a cunningham should be, for sure.

nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> I'll take FilletBrazed's Cunningham, it's the way a cunningham should be, for sure.
> 
> nate


Too kind there Nate. Now rumor has it youve got something special to show the crowd.

Im still thinking. I really like CRConsulting's Super Comp and Potts. I know there are 20 others though..... I need a refresher on everybody's bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I must ponder.....
> 
> Ok, done pondering(only 15 minutes...not bad).
> Either Andrea's Mantis XCR-EC all aluminum prototype
> Or Halaburt's Racer #15D


Ah the Halaburt collection... :arf:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Too kind there Nate. Now rumor has it youve got something special to show the crowd.


Yeah too kind indeed. Cook Bros 'E' cranks..pshaw. 

And I'll second FB's rumor about that something special. Being first loser sucks.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah too kind indeed. Cook Bros 'E' cranks..pshaw.
> 
> And I'll second FB's rumor about that something special. Being first loser sucks.


ah man. I saw that comin from a mile away Rumpfy.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Shayne said:


> But then I thought that A) it would probably be small


Hmmmm didn't even think about the "fit" component


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*This Is A Good Question ER*

I must ponder.....

Ok, done pondering(only 15 minutes...not bad).
Either Andrea's Mantis XCR-EC all aluminum prototype
Or Halaburt's Racer #15D


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i want Ricks Fat Chance Shock-a-Billy with Action Tec fork. :thumbsup: 

that recent gold Ritchey someone posted up would look nice in my garage.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Too kind there Nate. Now rumor has it youve got something special to show the crowd.
> 
> Im still thinking. I really like CRConsulting's Super Comp and Potts.


you really are a steel junkie at heart


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

What about the Shark!!!


The Manitou :yesnod: 

OR 

FF's Barnaby 

I think I need the drool bucket again....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> you really are a steel junkie at heart


To me theyre like girls, it doesnt matter what color hair (or for bikes, what material) as long as they look and ride good.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> To me theyre like girls, it doesnt matter what color hair (or for bikes, what material) as long as they look and ride good.


Ha! Nice....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i want Ricks Fat Chance Shock-a-Billy with Action Tec fork. :thumbsup:
> 
> that recent gold Ritchey someone posted up would look nice in my garage.


So much for gettin all my stuff done before days end.

I'd have to put this one in my top 5.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ah man. I saw that comin from a mile away Rumpfy.


 You love it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> To me theyre like girls, it doesnt matter what color hair (or for bikes, what material) as long as they look and ride good.


Or how old....no...wait, scratch that.

:skep:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

First, I have all my favorite bikes. If I had to choose though..... It would have to be the black Annapurna with the gold components and gold leaf around the lugs. I think the story goes that it was the first Anna. No? CT


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That Was My First Thought Too!*



cursivearmy said:


> I'll take FilletBrazed's Cunningham, it's the way a cunningham should be, for sure.
> 
> nate


But then I thought that A) it would probably be small, and B) I like the flat bar look and feel better.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Stay Away!*



Rumpfy said:


> Ah the Halaburt collection... :arf:


You guys all like steel.
Leave the aluminum for the aluminum junkies


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

a yellow ritchey, ascent comp.. who's got this one? and crc's potts. just because they are my size..


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I tried to think back through all of the great bikes that have been posted here, and my head began to hurt. There are too many bikes that are my "favorite" to pick just one of them. I'm not sure that it's possible for me to give an answer without changing my mind with each new bike that gets posted.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Umm*

I abstain. :madman:


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Filegiant's Ritchey Supercomp would be nice and Laffeaux's KHS Montana Team can be added to that list.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

I would take Chip's Bonty factory SS. Its orange, my size, and umm, i could probably beat him up and take it :thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Stan Lee (cursivearmy's buddy) has some pretty nice bikes - and they happen to be my size as well. Couple of Phoenix' and maybe a Potts ti 29er. Steve's road bike with mini-cams would also be at the very top of my list too.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> First, I have all my favorite bikes. If I had to choose though..... It would have to be the black Annapurna with the gold components and gold leaf around the lugs. I think the story goes that it was the first Anna. No? CT


Yep. That particular bike belongs to Laffeaux. It has the same frame construction as the Annapurna, before Ritchey started using the model name in the catalogs. I have a Ritchey that is almost identical to Laffeaux's, except it has slightly earlier components ( Huret Duopar derailleur, and wide Ukai rims).

Laffeaux's : http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=21C11

Mine: http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=21C2

My choices would be CK's Breezer #2 or Jeff @FFB's 1980 Breezer. :thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jealousy is ugly, but who cares!
> 
> The question is....which bike would you most like to have out of another VRC members collection?
> 
> I'm at a toss up between WTB-Rider's Tamoflage Potts, and Fillet_Brazed's bright yellow Potts. Totally dialed bikes, truly timeless.


I dig Jeroen's 90 Rocky Mountain Summit with all the Syncros goodies.
I need me a sweet old school Canadian bike.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I C. And your bike my friend, is now number 2 on my list. Love that early eightys porsche brown.



82Sidewinder said:


> Yep. That particular bike belongs to Laffeaux. It has the same frame construction as the Annapurna, before Ritchey started using the model name in the catalogs. I have a Ritchey that is almost identical to Laffeaux's, except it has slightly earlier components ( Huret Duopar derailleur, and wide Ukai rims).
> 
> Laffeaux's : http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=21C11
> 
> ...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

FBs merlin built raleigh replica racer, andy2, andrea, ashoks & carstens newsboys, ricks FAT 10th anniversary, carstens klein pulse storm, MikeNYC white FAT, pete @ cyclesharks yetiC26, the recent IRD, the metallic silver/blue fade ritchey, the FAT wedding tandem, the only FAT chance titanium with disc brake mounts (TFM1160)

sorry I couldnt remeber all the owners


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> WTB-Rider's Tamoflage Potts


thankgawd that bike doesn't live near by, I would be stalking it...
TRO


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> FBs merlin built raleigh replica racer,


FB's Tomac Raleigh isn't a replica.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Anything*

that hollister finds . . .


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

well, i see that nobody likes my bikes. :madmax:


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> well, i see that nobody likes my bikes. :madmax:


Now that's not true, I for one really like your... Um.

Well the important thing is you like them.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> FB's Tomac Raleigh isn't a replica.


Aaaaaargh man.. I've been saying it wrong all these years! hahaha 

Carstens newest toy is very sweet too


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, this is tough. Too many great bikes out there to pick just one, my lust changes as the beauties roll past.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

ssmike said:


> Stan Lee (cursivearmy's buddy) has some pretty nice bikes - Steve's road bike with mini-cams would also be at the very top of my list too.


Thanks ssmike- I would agree with Steve's mini-cam bike- laffeaux "steelhead" Potts is a thing of beauty and I would have to say that Eric's drop-bar Cunningham would be at the top of my list...I know it's to small but I would take it for the team!

Mr. MonkeyWrench may have a new item or two to share on this page...but you didn't hear it from me!
http://monkeywrenchcycles.com/vintage_custom.php?b=1


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan lee said:


> Thanks ssmike- I would agree with Steve's mini-cam bike- laffeaux "steelhead" Potts is a thing of beauty and I would have to say that Eric's drop-bar Cunningham would be at the top of my list...I know it's to small but I would take it for the team!
> 
> Mr. MonkeyWrench may have a new item or two to share on this page...but you didn't hear it from me!
> http://monkeywrenchcycles.com/vintage_custom.php?b=1


OMG


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Whoa!*



hollister said:


> OMG


Thems some kool bikes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> that hollister finds . . .


just you wait...this'll be good

edit:i just finished up a gt i wouldnt mind having


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> well, i see that nobody likes my bikes. :madmax:


I want Veloculture's MotoCruiser.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> I want Velocuture's MotoCruiser.


Geez, spell much? Veloculture. Cool........edit button!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am happy with my own hoard, what I really covet is a garage to keep it in!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> well, i see that nobody likes my bikes. :madmax:


Ok, for starters, I'd like to have your: "mystery bike", Mantis X-frame, MotoCruiser, 84 Fat Chance, one of your many Ritchey teams, that Chris King bike you have ...


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris King bike? Ritchey Teams? Velo, Let us see. CT


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Chris King bike? Ritchey Teams? Velo, Let us see. CT


the CK bike is still not ready for photos. that will half to remain under wraps until im ready

my 1985 Team Comp from the womans team is here:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ummm....I like your P-23 Sky.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ummm....I like your P-23 Sky.


OK, now all y'all need to just step back. mine.....all mine!!!!:devil:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan lee said:


> http://monkeywrenchcycles.com/vintage_custom.php?b=1


Hey Hey theres a few new (old) goodies on tha page!!!
Does that 'ham have a super long wheelbase? It may be close to, or as old as mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

stan lee said:


> Mr. MonkeyWrench may have a new item or two to share on this page...but you didn't hear it from me!
> http://monkeywrenchcycles.com/vintage_custom.php?b=1


Yeyup, I'd be happy with any of them bikes that have headtubes the size of Jeroen's seat tubes  'specially that Moots.

Nice collection, there, Nate. Do you have any space left over to actually "sell" bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> OK, now all y'all need to just step back. mine.....all mine!!!!:devil:


Once you open Pandora's box ... hard to shut it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan lee said:


> http://monkeywrenchcycles.com/vintage_custom.php?b=1


Now thats one of the nicest quivers of vintage Ive ever seen. Nice work Nate.

I want to build a page like that someday...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I want to build a page like that someday...


What about the one that you did build? It was sweet!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> the CK bike is still not ready for photos. that will half to remain under wraps until im ready


you got another mystery bike:skep: 

i have not yet begone to hound....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> the CK bike is still not ready for photos. that will half to remain under wraps until im ready
> 
> my 1985 Team Comp from the womans team is here:


Does Tom have his hand on your ass in that picture? You are smiling pretty big...:skep:


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

I would take Halaburt's Swift Cross bike, or anyone's Potts Tandem...anyone have one...I don't recall seeing any pics


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

MikeyNYC's black Wicked with Rollercams and Cook stuff

Rody's multi colour Grove Hard Core

..but about any nice fillet brazed or fine Canadian is welcome too! 

...and 3Rensho's ....and Nagasawas ...but I don't know a member with one ...and this board is on mountainbikes

- Melvin


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I dig all of Flyingsuperpetis's bikes. The main one is the trimble/campy/moonhead bike followed by his mantis's and that mountain goat "road bike" some of the nicest builds ever.

After that I really love all the cunninghams posted and the potts bikes, basically any pre 1994 wtbish bikes are nice. 

Will

oh and I love my new ti-lite, better than steel. that is one that I dont have to dream of.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I Dig 'em Too*



Williwoods said:


> I dig all of Flyingsuperpetis's bikes. The main one is the trimble/campy/moonhead bike followed by his mantis's and that mountain goat "road bike" some of the nicest builds ever.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Mostly becasue they are the real life incarnation of this thread :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Your right I've changed my mind that campy/moonhead/trimble is pretty hot. I'll take two.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Your right I've changed my mind that campy/moonhead/trimble is pretty hot. I'll take two.


FSP's stuff is in another category all together. Maybe comparable to a hot-rod car with the old Trimble frame, disc brakes, modern Campy, etc.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Perfect Analogy!*

Its even prettier in person too.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

..it took a while to attain full maturity....but now could be harvest at bushpigs secret vault!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> ..it took a while to attain full maturity....but now could be harvest at bushpigs secret vault!


actually, I have inside info that your collection has just reached a new level of maturity...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> actually, I have inside info that your collection has just reached a new level of maturity...


His wife must be out of town again


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> actually, I have inside info that your collection has just reached a new level of maturity...


...uuhh...ahehh..:blush:.....well.... if you're that inside...then yeah...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Do I smell a bike of the month coming to VRC? Bike of the year? Bike of all maybe? There are too damn many good one's that's a big for sure. Not just "good one's" either some of the personal collections amongst the members here are just OUTSTANDING!
Staggering when you think about it. Standing ovation like!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> ..it took a while to attain full maturity....but now could be harvest at bushpigs secret vault!


Danke danke!

Yesterday I did a petit vintage ride with my wife and sister-in-law. My wife rode her Cunningham, my sister-in-law the 84ish C-series Ritchey and me on the steel Moots. We puttered around for a few hours and it was a real blast. As much as I like the bikes on the shelf, they are even better outdoors!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> ...and 3Rensho's ....and Nagasawas ...but I don't know a member with one ...and this board is on mountainbikes
> 
> - Melvin


Sky (Veloculture) has a bunch of Nagsawa, 3Rensho, and other Japanese track bikes in his shop if you're looking for one. Just don't ask for anything bigger than a 56  .

If I had to pick any bike on these boards, my own Bonty would be in the top 3, but CK's Breezer would be number one. I forget who has it, but the Ritchey with the the sky-blue camo paint is also one of my favorite all-time bikes. If size weren't an issue, Sky's Goat with the Indian feather paint would be up there too.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*It's guarded under high security lockdown *



-Anomie- said:


> I forget who has it, but the Ritchey with the the sky-blue camo paint is also one of my favorite all-time bikes


It's guarded under high security lockdown


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> It's guarded under high security lockdown


Yeah, but the tires hardly stay on the rims.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, but the tires hardly stay on the rims.


LOL!! 
It's all part of the security system.....

Needless to say, those tires are now "retired"


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Oh My, choosing one would be impossible*



gm1230126 said:


> Bike of all maybe?


I really don't think I could choose one bike. My peanut sized brain gets a headache just thinking about it.  



gm1230126 said:


> Staggering when you think about it. Standing ovation like!


It really is! This site really has brought together some great bikes (and people too).

Well, except for you Klein guys 

Just Kidding.....


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Not-very-strongly-considered answer:

I think I want Rumpfy's carbon epic that looks like a base Hard Rock. I'm all about sleepers!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I would like a certain VRC'ers custom Fat-built Mongoose decalled race bike. Generally, I'd like a Bradbury Manitou in my size with front and rear U-brakes, asymmetrical stays and wide front hub and a late 80s/early 90s fillet brazed Potts and a C or D series Cunningham. An Annapurna in my size would be tha sweetness too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slonie said:


> Not-very-strongly-considered answer:
> 
> I think I want Rumpfy's carbon epic that looks like a base Hard Rock. I'm all about sleepers!


Funny you should say that...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i want the pristine blue Potts someone on this board has...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Without question, Bushpig's red Cunningham or my Mt Tam.

I already own one of them, so it'll have to be the red Cunningham.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Really I'm very happy with what I have. But if I had to pick something it would be Misterdangerpants's Rhygin, sprinkled with some miracle-gro so that it will become my size.

And Soulchc-cha's Nevil.

I'm all about the 90's east coast bikes at this point.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

either mck-74 or doublecentury's yeti ultimate...i must own one of these one day.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

everyone has a bike I would take in a heartbeat. But the John Tomac Raleigh bike is prob my favorite, but I'm a sucker for tomac's. Its a nolstalgic thing I guess.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

redwing24 said:


> everyone has a bike I would take in a heartbeat. But the John Tomac Raleigh bike is prob my favorite, but I'm a sucker for tomac's. Its a nolstalgic thing I guess.


I sold one of mine. Really cool looking race bike though. Couldn't get enough of it in the old MBA's. One of those bikes that looked fast sitting still.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

IF52 said:


> I'm all about the 90's east coast bikes at this point.


Same here :thumbsup:

So, I really, really like this bike (kb11's). Hint, hint.  It's just got really nice lines and geometry.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! I like it too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's one of the few of his that has pedals.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Any bike from those european guys. The Merlin or the Yetis.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Same here :thumbsup:
> 
> So, I really, really like this bike (kb11's). Hint, hint.  It's just got really nice lines and geometry.


Ritcheys look good in smaller sizes, but in something like I would ride they look clunky. Actually almost any bigger frame looks kind of clunky. A size med Yo! compared to my recently aquired size XL for example; the medium looks way more aggressive and my XL looks like it should have racks and panniers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 is 5' 2" though.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> kb11 is 5' 2" though.


So, um, you're saying you think his small frame looks good?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> So, um, you're saying you think his small frame looks good?


He's a beautiful man.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys all need a group hug.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

you west coast guys sure are comfy with each other


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy's green bamboo WTR. Of course, this may come as a shocking surprise to him, so deeply under wraps I've kept this sentiment from him.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I would like to find a 26" x 24" Ibis mountain bike from 1982-1983 era, it was one of the best handling bikes of the era for short guys like me.

Scot Nicol built only a few, initially as an experimental frame for his lady, who was short legged (as am I). I've only seen maybe 3-4 around in my time. The frame geometry was cro-mo fillet brazed, 71-73 degrees, with a tucked-in short rear chainstay length and a short wheelbase, due to the 24" rear wheel. It's a very responsive setup, great for all around riding.

There were not many of these bikes made, I'd like to try one of those again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> Rumpfy's green bamboo WTR. Of course, this may come as a shocking surprise to him, so deeply under wraps I've kept this sentiment from him.


I got your phone call.


----------

